# Verizon CPNI notice



## hotelmrrsn (Jul 11, 2011)

Not sure if others have received this email, but just got it today and chose "not to share my cpni".

Important Privacy Notice: Customer Proprietary Network Information

Dear Valued Customer,
At Verizon Wireless, we value you as a customer, and we know how important privacy is to you. As a company, we have a long-standing policy of guarding personal customer information.
This notice contains information about Customer Proprietary Network Information (CPNI). Verizon Wireless needs your permission to share your CPNI within the Verizon family of companies, which includes our affiliates, agents and parent companies (including Vodafone), as well as their subsidiaries. This information allows us to better serve you by identifying, offering and providing the most appropriate communications products and services to fit your needs. You have the right to request that we not share such information, so please read this notice carefully.
Regardless of your decision, your CPNI will never be shared by Verizon Wireless with any unrelated third parties.
As your wireless provider, Verizon Wireless may have certain information about you that is made available to us solely by virtue of our relationship with you, such as details regarding the telecommunications services you purchase, as well as the type, destination, technical configuration, location and amount of use of such services. This information and related billing details are known as CPNI. The protection of your CPNI is important to us, and we acknowledge that you have a right, and we have a duty under federal and state law, to protect the confidentiality of this information.
You have a right to request that your CPNI remain private, and may do so by clicking the Do Not Share My CPNI button below. Unless you notify us within 45 days of receiving this notice that you do not want your CPNI shared, we will assume that you give us the right to share your CPNI with authorized companies described above.

Please be advised if you allow your CPNI to be shared, your consent will remain valid until we receive your notice withdrawing it, or for two years, whichever comes first. You may withdraw your consent at any time through My Verizon .
If you would like more information on CPNI and selecting not to share, please review the frequently asked questions .
Sincerely, Verizon Wireless


----------



## Spencer_Moore (Jun 7, 2011)

I got the same notice and opted out as well. I see no reason to.


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah these have been getting mailed out lately, another member got one a week or so ago. Everyone should choose to opt out.


----------



## danceswithbongs (Jun 28, 2011)

What you should keep your eyes open for is the big mailer several pages long where they hide the cute little mandatory arbitration clause, the only way to get out is never use the phone again. Well actually now that the Chamber of Commerce, just a lobby for business not part of our government, has bought the seats on the appellate courts throughout the US.; there's probably not a phone available that won't eventually pass this addendum on to their valued customers! 
All in my new book, "Thanks for looking out for us, soulless rich dudes!"
Danceswithbongs


----------

